# B12 Rally Suspension



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

Hi Guys, first post for me. I've got a 92 e16i sentra classic with a smoked tranny (blowed up real good) and it's finally time to do the swap to the CA18DE that I've wanted to do since I bought the car 2 years ago. First things first though, need to find a donor pulsar and wait till it warms up! BTW, I do all my own car work, from oil to rebuilding motors etc so I'm no rookie in this area.

None the less, I drive lots of gravel roads (live in the country) and love rally stuff. So, I'm looking for some info re setting up a suspension for this kind of driving, ie, not lowered. Ricebox had a great series of notes on B11 suspension mods for rallycross..just what I want. What I'm thinking is a slightly stiffer set of springs, AGX B13 struts, and the bigger rear bar from the coupe (recall someone pointing out that it's bigger than the standard bar). I'll put in bigger brakes if I can find them too. I don't have a pile of money to spend on this car and really am setting it up as a "rally beater" (good suspension and engine) so I like the junkyard approach (within reason).

So, questions are:
1. How many of these mods will work on a B12? I suspect given Nissan's parts bin approach, some will. 
2. Any idea on what the stock spring rates are? and what works well on the B12??
3. I'm a bit concerned that the AGX's will be too stiff for gravel given they are designed for lowered hi spring rate cars, any comments on this? I've got standard KYB GR-2's on it now and I think it could use some more damping yet. BTW, they only lasted 2 yrs (60K km), not great in my mind but got a freebe set on warranty. 
4. Has anyone fitted urethane bushings to a B12? Great idea cutting down others...just which ones do you start with??

Thanks a bunch, I suspect I'll be asking a bunch of questions over the next while. Best nissan site by far!


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I can only really answer #3, as I don't know a lot about B12s. The small bit of info I have indicates that the AGXs will be acceptable for someone just doing this on a budget and not as a serious competitor.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

1. Swap front calipers and rotors from a B12 wagon. And use the rear swaybar from a sport coupe (hatch). You can also put on a strut tower brace from a B13 but you'll need to do something to your airfilter for clearence. For engine mods look in the e-series engine section. There are quite a few for our cars.
2. No idea about the spring rates but if you want something stiffer I would go with Eibach Pro-kits because they are stiffer but only lower a little more then an inch. There also is an Australian company that can custom wind springs for you but they won't be cheap.
3. The AGXs will not fit on a b12 without modifications, so stick with the GR-2s. Sadly they are the best for these cars.
4. I think I heard something about using Ford Mustang urethane bushings, but I'm not sure. Do a search and see what you can come up with.  Hope this helps


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Thanks guys. Ya, I'm not going to race this car so I don't need a full blown setup. I've gone through the mods needed to fit the B13 struts onto the B12 (Hybrid DET wrote this up) and that doesn't seem to be a problem. However, I suspect since I'm not going to coilovers, the mods will be much simpler. I'll check with Nissan to see if they can tell me what the spring rates are, maybe the stock B13 springs (or the SE-R ones) will work. 

Ricebox, re the urethane bushings, one of your posts said you did this to a B11. I guess the B11 suspension is different eh?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Classic2B said:


> *
> Ricebox, re the urethane bushings, one of your posts said you did this to a B11. I guess the B11 suspension is different eh? *


The only thing I know about B11s is that the rear suspension is very different from that in the B12s and in the B13s, the front might be different too but I am not sure.


----------

